# kuala Lumpur



## Jimster (Feb 4, 2016)

Going to KUL for 4 nights.   While I have been to most countries in the region, I have not been here.  I would appreciate any info on what to do or see when I am there.  I am staying at the Marriott downtown so I will definitely see the twin towers, but what else is there to see?


----------



## travel maniac (Feb 4, 2016)

You'll have fun in KL. I spent only a few days and mainly walked around different areas such as Chinatown, Little India, etc. If you're a little adventurous, try some street food. There is a 1 hour free city tour offered at the city gallery - I remember that it was pretty good.

If you're interested, PM me and I can send you a Lonely Planet Malaysia guide (including a section on KL).


----------



## alanmj (Feb 24, 2016)

Jimster said:


> Going to KUL for 4 nights.   While I have been to most countries in the region, I have not been here.  I would appreciate any info on what to do or see when I am there.  I am staying at the Marriott downtown so I will definitely see the twin towers, but what else is there to see?



Been there a lot recently as our son lives there.

An absolute MUST is the heli-bar. It is at the top of a highrise, and is a helicopter pad during the day, and a bar at night. Wonderful 360deg views of KL.

Go to Little India and have a banana leaf curry

Go to KLCC in the evening and watch the light, sound and water show on the hour each hour from 8pm to 10pm

Go to the bat caves.

Eat at Fuego (KLCC) - open air dining half way up a high rise (23rd floor of The Troika) with an incredible view of the twin towers and downtown KL.


----------



## ValHam (Sep 28, 2016)

Bat Caves were fantastic -


----------



## Jimster (Sep 29, 2016)

*Bat Caves*

I went to the bat caves on the recommendation of a flyertalker that I know.  The one thing he left out is that you have to walk up about a million steps to get there!  I went up the steps and enjoyed the trip but I wish I had known about the steps before I went.


----------



## uop1497 (Sep 30, 2016)

Hi Jim,
Do you mind sharing some tips . We area heading to Kuala Lumpur in December. Did you eat at the banana leaf curry. if so, do you know the name of this Indian restaurant.

I plan to visit the Batu cave on this trip, but we are not able to climb these stair due to DH  limited mobility.

What other things you see and do in Kulua Lumpur. Do you have any suggestion for us . 

Thank you


----------



## Jimster (Sep 30, 2016)

*Kuala*

Well, if you can't climb lots of stairs, don't bother with batu caves.  There are a few other things to see there but not worth the trip.  I took the hop on hop off bus and that was helpful.  Of course, you want to visit the twin towers.  I stayed at the Marriott Rennaisance hotel and across the street from that was the Malaysia dept of tourism.  They had a buffet and cultural experience at night which I would recommend highly.  

I did not do the Curry as I am not a fan.   The airport is quite a way from downtown and is in the middle of a rain forest but you can take mass transit to the airport.  I flew Malaysian airlines and I was really unhappy with them.  The price is right but had many issues.  Perhaps the biggest was flying them back from Bangkok.  They decided to cancel my flight AND THEN they rebooked me a day earlier so that I would spend 10 hours in the Kuala Lampur airport.   Who wants to be booked home a day early from their vacation especially since I was staying at the JW Marriott and spending big bucks. After several unsuccessful attempts to change this,, I finally went to the ticketing office in downtown Bangkok and got them to change this to the original date.  

One thing that surprised me was how large of a percentage of the population was Muslim.  There is nothing wrong with that but I was warned not to spend a lot of time in the countryside.


----------



## uop1497 (Oct 19, 2016)

Jimster said:


> Well, if you can't climb lots of stairs, don't bother with batu caves.  There are a few other things to see there but not worth the trip.  I took the hop on hop off bus and that was helpful.  Of course, you want to visit the twin towers.  I stayed at the Marriott Rennaisance hotel and across the street from that was the Malaysia dept of tourism.  They had a buffet and cultural experience at night which I would recommend highly.
> 
> I did not do the Curry as I am not a fan.   The airport is quite a way from downtown and is in the middle of a rain forest but you can take mass transit to the airport.  I flew Malaysian airlines and I was really unhappy with them.  The price is right but had many issues.  Perhaps the biggest was flying them back from Bangkok.  They decided to cancel my flight AND THEN they rebooked me a day earlier so that I would spend 10 hours in the Kuala Lampur airport.   Who wants to be booked home a day early from their vacation especially since I was staying at the JW Marriott and spending big bucks. After several unsuccessful attempts to change this,, I finally went to the ticketing office in downtown Bangkok and got them to change this to the original date.
> 
> One thing that surprised me was how large of a percentage of the population was Muslim.  There is nothing wrong with that but I was warned not to spend a lot of time in the countryside.



Thanks Jim, 

I will ask you more about Kualua Lumpur after I am done with this England trip .


----------

